# Zombie Crossing



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

just finish a zombie crossing sign .
grab an old cross walk sign from work , repainted it and add the grafx all painted by hand.
i'll be hanging this sign on the telephone pole across the street from my house.----the town should love that


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

WOAHHHH!! that looks great, i really like the zombies, looks awesome, i would slow down for that sign, my insurance doesn't cover hitting zombies with my( non existent) car!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

sweet.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

That is a fantastic idea. Love it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job Pyro! Looks great!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I never get sick of these signs. They always make me smile. Really cool you got to put it on an actual cross walk sign.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

The sign looks Awesome!! How busy is the street??? If its safe to do so maybe you could get a couple of zombies to periodically lurch across the street! :zombie:


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

A very plausible warning that should be taken seriously.

Looks great pyro!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

that looks awesome man i need to redo mine now!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Did you use a plotter for that? That looks awesome.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Did you use a plotter for that? That looks awesome.


thank you all---used printmaster for the lettering ,the font i got from sinister vision the zombies are from 2 different sites on Google-printed it all up , transfer the pattern to the sign and painted.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I want that


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOVE the sign!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

excellent pyro ..yup I want one too.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job Pyro!! All by hand huh? You are a man of many talents arent you?? I want one TOOOO LOL.


----------

